# Life is better with a pump



## HOBIE (Apr 12, 2014)

Have had a pump for a few years now & is the best gadget ive had in the 48yrs of being T1   Nothings perfect but is good   From someone full of holes


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hear hear, I would agree with that completely.  Very clever bit of kit.

We have been dealing with D for less than two years but I can't imagine going back to MDI, pump allows so much more freedom.  Especially with children going to parties and wanting to eat all the cake and sweets that everyone else has got.  Can let her on pump but would be much harder if not impossible without!

Glad you like yours


----------



## ingrid (Apr 13, 2014)

Totally agree!


----------



## Maryanne29 (Apr 13, 2014)

I love mine too. Life is much easier now


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 13, 2014)

I remember an article in the Daily Fail Online (I would never touch the printed rag with a ten-foot pole) about a T1 who died unexpectedly, and this _might_ have been caused by a pump malfunction causing a fatal hypo but the evidence was inconclusive. Despite several posts pointing out that pumps are a useful and indispensable piece of kit (some of which also pointed out that this sort of thing, _if_ it was the pump that was to blame, is extremely rare), one idiot posted that on the basis of this one incident, pumps should be banned!   My reply (pointing out that by that "logic" _everything_ should be banned) wasn't published. (Which is hardly surprising, as this is akin to the demonisation of amusement rides by the gutter press, despite statistics showing that you're far more likely to suffer harm whilst travelling to or from an amusement park than while there.) Still, that post was the most massively downvoted of the lot, with not one single upvote.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 14, 2014)

I DONT buy them paper things with words in them written by monkeys .


----------



## AJLang (Apr 16, 2014)

I love my pump


----------



## grandma (Jun 1, 2014)

love my pump after 39 years with the D and now 2 years on the pump things are better not great but good is a good job I have this now that the grandsons live with us all the time. Dont know what I would have done with out it be ing as I was before with all the lows Id been having.
Hope everyone is doing ok.
One question dose anyone have to drop there Basal Rate when the weather gets a bit warmer noticed that there were a few lows now and when I look back it was the same last year not at night just through the day from about 11.00 till 18.00 so tweeking it a bit more seem to be working.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2014)

Although I'm not on a pump, I definitely get a seasonal change in insulin requirements, I think it's fairly common  Good to hear the pump is making things so much better for you


----------



## grandma (Jun 1, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Although I'm not on a pump, I definitely get a seasonal change in insulin requirements, I think it's fairly common  Good to hear the pump is making things so much better for you



thanks hope everyone is ok havent been on for a bit but look on now and then im ready for bed when the boys go but there worth it


----------



## Sally71 (Jun 1, 2014)

Yes we were in Hypo City as soon as the weather started warming up and had to do some fairly hefty basal changes.  Will probably have to change them back again in the autumn!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 1, 2014)

It shows how good a pump is being able to adjust to what you are up to


----------



## Pattidevans (Jun 4, 2014)

I've just had to reduce my afternoon basal down to .10u per hour for a 4 hour period, much less and I'll be on no insulin at all for that period.  Conversely my morning basal from 9 - 12 is 1.0u rising to 1.5u - you simply couldn't do that on MDI.


----------



## grandma (Jun 7, 2014)

Its just that afternoon with me as well everything else ok, staying with in ranger most of the time just the odd 10.0 still in the morning so doing good .


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 9, 2014)

Those numbers are good Grandma. Pleased you are getting the best out of the pump.


----------

